# Video with Sport Quattro snow drifting



## Beefo (Feb 24, 2004)

Sport Quattro snow driffting. Other cars too.
This stupid thing keeps filtering the address!!





























WTF!!!!! it keeps turning it to *******!!!!















www(dot)streetfire(dot)net
the title is "Drifting on iced rallycross circuit "


_Modified by Beefo at 4:35 AM 12-20-2005_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Video with Sport Quattro snow drifting (Beefo)*

WELL THEN!
1. This is the same S1 (number 12) I just told you guys about
that just got sold.
2. This clip is taken DIRECTLY from PerL and my carclub
"VW - Audi Club Norwegen" and are absolutley copyright restricted
material from one of VACN's DVDs. Shot taken at Sigdal.
3. Yes it's a nice car...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Video with Sport Quattro snow drifting (Beefo)*

There has been some objectionable material posted on street-fire so the URL is banned from these forums. Just as an FYI.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.webauto.de/index.cf...=1000
You kan buy your own SportQ..










_Modified by JeroenGT at 11:54 PM 12/27/2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*

A bit pricey though, at 85K Euros.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

There are not much SportQ's for sale these days.So I thought this may be interesting.. (wrong forum, i know..)


_Modified by JeroenGT at 2:12 AM 12/29/2005_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_A bit pricey though, at 85K Euros.

Im sorry, but i dont see how thats pricey for 1 of less than 200 cars left, with only 54,000kms.
The problem is Dialynx has made so many conversions that this car seems overpriced, personally if the chance to buy one at any price came up it would be hard to overlook.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.RS4)*

and in Australia, thats not a great deal more than an RS4 and a fair bit less than an RS6. Its about the same price here as a brand new S4, I know id rather have the quattro Sport


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.RS4)*

Please, dont get me wrong here, this is most certainly a very good example, but there have been several Sq's for sale in the 50-60k Euro range in the last few years, cars that are probably just as good as this one. That's why I think the price seems a bit steep. And yes, I'd rather have this over a new RS4 myself.


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.audisentrum.no/henrik/div.wmv
Lots of other nice videos aswell in the media/filmer section of http://www.audisentrum.no


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (onward)*

OK then, somebody have to set you guys up with some
proper video then...
http://www.rally4u.net/vidarch...t.wmv
http://www.filefactory.com/get...a9687
at the last one, do the following;
1. click the url
2. Wait for the 15 second pauser
3. Click "Don't want a premium download? Click here to access our free download links."
4. Choose suitable download type, i.e. right-click "save as" at option number 2


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Ingolstadt 2005.
http://www.sendmefile.com/00230522
http://www.sendmefile.com/00230529
The second video was made by a person standing next to me..











_Modified by JeroenGT at 3:15 AM 1/15/2006_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Moderator would you please remove this (last) post. 




_Modified by JeroenGT at 3:15 AM 1/15/2006_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*

ah, first one was nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sadly, there are too many small clips.
But if somebody is interessed in DVDs I can recommend
Audi quattro - A la une from APV Reportages and
DUKE Videos feature some as well in their rally sortiment.


----------

